# Treager temperature control...



## caseydog (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm using my new Treager for the first time today, and it seems to have two tempertures. _*Smoke*_, which is 180 degrees, and ANY other temperature I want to set it on, which is 435 degrees. So, I have "low and slow," or incinerator. 

Any ideas?

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2017)

Is the instruction manual of any assistance?


----------



## caseydog (Jun 18, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Is the instruction manual of any assistance?



Read it twice. Once when I assembled it and started it up for the first time. Read it again when I was having problems. I even called tech support. They told me a few things to try tomorrow when the grill is cool. 

It doesn't matter now, I moved the meat to the oven when the Treager caught on fire. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 18, 2017)

Hmm, is that the thing I saw on an infomercial late one night?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a question.  I see these grills for sale and Costco is starting to carry them.
My question is:

How do you grill (hot and fast) with a pellet grill?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have a question.  I see these grills for sale and Costco is starting to carry them.
> My question is:
> 
> How do you grill (hot and fast) with a pellet grill?



Here is some info about "searing" with a Traeger, read the comments.

http://www.traegergrills.com/smokenomics/wood-pellet-searing


----------



## caseydog (Jun 20, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have a question.  I see these grills for sale and Costco is starting to carry them.
> My question is:
> 
> How do you grill (hot and fast) with a pellet grill?



I have my trusty 22-year-old Weber Kettle for hot-n-fast. 

CD


.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 20, 2017)

*CD*, tell me that's a file photo. If your grill is 22 years old and really looks like that, it's a crime!


----------



## caseydog (Jun 20, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CD*, tell me that's a file photo. If your grill is 22 years old and really looks like that, it's a crime!



The last you you could get that color was 1997. They are nicknamed "redheads." The red they have now is darker, and doesn't change shades with heat. 

Webers are not painted, they are porcelain enamel coated which is baked on. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 20, 2017)

Then you must take better care of her than I do my car.  She's so nice and clean and shiny and purdy!


----------



## caseydog (Jun 20, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then you must take better care of her than I do my car.  She's so nice and clean and shiny and purdy!



Oh, my car looks way better that the grill. But, the car is only ten years old. 

CD


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 21, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I have my trusty 22-year-old Weber Kettle for hot-n-fast. CD





caseydog said:


> Oh, my car looks way better that the grill. But, the car is only ten years old.



You missed the point.  Traeger markets this grill as a do it all.  That you can grill or smoke or BBQ with it.
I will look at Craigs link.  Maybe there is an answer to the question.

I will not call you a liar, but the grill pictured, is as old as you declare,  it must have been rarely used and kept indoors when not in use.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...I will not call you a liar, but the grill pictured, is as old as you declare,  it must have been rarely used and kept indoors when not in use.



I have a black Weber kettle that's about 10 years old and it looks as good as the one pictured.  It's outdoors 24/7/365.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 21, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> You missed the point.  Traeger markets this grill as a do it all.  That you can grill or smoke or BBQ with it.
> I will look at Craigs link.  Maybe there is an answer to the question.
> 
> I will not call you a liar, but the grill pictured, is as old as you declare,  it must have been rarely used and kept indoors when not in use.



I got the point, and Treager does market it that way. I just didn't buy it for hot--n-fast grilling. I can smoke some serious BBQ on my kettle, but it requires a whole lot of my attention. The Treager's purpose was to free me up for other things while it did a ten hour smoke. 

I can see how the Treager could do hot-n-fast, and get a sear, but my Weber would be a better tool for that job. They each have their job to do, for me.

As for the 22-year-old Weber, I have used the h@ll out of it. It has some dings, and the lid is a little wonky from being dropped a few times (few dozen?), but the shine comes from the fact that it is not painted, it has a baked on coating like a leCrueset dutch oven. 

It was stored on the patio most of it's life, under a Weber cover. Now that I have just one car, I keep it in the garage. I use some Meguiar's fine cut polish every year or two with my professional car buffer to bring back that shine. The weather is nice, and I've got nothing better to do, so I polish the grill. I took that photo right after a shine. 

CD


----------

